# Alabama Ribs Cooked In Coke...bad to the bone



## waterwolf

Ok,,,,,My buddy got this from a Alabama boy that gauranteed it to be the best ribs you ever tasted....So I put it to the test....And VERY VERY simple to make.....

1- pack Country Style Ribs (pork) big fat ones

1- Bottle of BBQ Sauce (i used Sweet Baby Ray)

2-Cans of Coke (enough to cover ribs by 1/2 in) use more if nessasary to cover

Tonys seasoning or whatever blend you like.

Put all the above in large pot and bring to a boil over Med High heat for about 30min,,,Stir when needed....reduce heat to med-low and cover pot for another 45 min to 1 hr......
Serve with potatoe salad and pinto beans...or fresh corn cook in black iron skillet with real butter and black pepper...Oh maybe alittle of Gary's Dirty Rice also...Enjoy

Dont expect to taste an overwhelming coke flavor,,,,it nothing like i ever expected...Tender for sure...and easy.. 

C'est Bon, Claydeaux


----------



## fishtale

I just got through serving up a batch of these ribs...Excellent, Excellent, Excellent!!! Very tasty, and soooo easy. Thanks for posting it!!!


----------



## Rockportraider

Can you elaborate on how to cook them? Just throw in a large pot and that will actually cook the meat? Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## fishtale

Rockportraider said:


> Can you elaborate on how to cook them? Just throw in a large pot and that will actually cook the meat? Excuse my ignorance.


Here's what I did...

Spice the ribs generously with your seasoning of choice.

Put them in a pot, and pour the coke and BBQ sauce and boil uncovered for 45 mins.

Then boil covered on low heat for (I did an hour and 15 mins.)

Then eat...Good stuff


----------



## waterwolf

*leftovers*

Ate the left-overs and i believe they were mo better today....cant get no easier than this recipe....Think I'm gona throw some onions (slice them like you would for hamburgers) in next batch.....Glad you enjoyed them Fishtale


----------



## slpfishingmom

*Excellent way to cook the country ribs*








We just finish dinner and I cooked the Alabama ribs. I must say it works great. The meat just fell off of the bone and the flavor was very good. I took some of the sauce and reduced it down to make a thick bq type sauce to put over the meat. Thanks for the suggestion. Be sure to try it.


----------



## redraider77

There was a country store near me that had the best link sandwiches you ever had. Kept recipe secret for years. It changed owners--former employee told us their method---it was basically this recipe. Try with Zummo's Partytime Links & plenty of mayonaise/mustard. Try w/ Crock Pot.


----------



## waterwolf

are the party time links the short ones or a large link you have to cut? thanks


----------



## waterwolf

redraider77 said:


> There was a country store near me that had the best link sandwiches you ever had. Kept recipe secret for years. It changed owners--former employee told us their method---it was basically this recipe. Try with Zummo's Partytime Links & plenty of mayonaise/mustard. Try w/ Crock Pot.


Redraider77 you hit it right on the money,just got finished cooking a batch of sausage"used my deer sausage" and it turned out the best I ever tasted,,,tender tender tender. All I need now is bread and mustard ...Give credit where credit is due,,,THANKS Redraider


----------



## Procrastinator

waterwolf said:


> are the party time links the short ones or a large link you have to cut? thanks


----------



## redraider77

That's them. Waterwolf, you've posted a bunch of good recipes.


----------



## marty x valley boy

*ribs*

[email protected]## Those ribs were great. mades side of fried green tomatoes,buttered corn and slaw. THANKS FOR THE RECIPE.


----------



## waterwolf

Wonder how it would do on *skinless chicken thighs*? Just finished off the sausage I cooked yesterday...


----------



## dune2218

you boil ribs?????? you have to be kidding me. I always heard they did it that way in New York, but I thought it was a joke. 
If you like meat falling off the bone, just cook oatmeal, it really is soft after it is cooked.!!!!,, meat is not supposed to be falling off the bone,,,,, that's why it is meat.


----------



## boat_money

use boneless skinless chicken breast(frozen) put 5 in the crockpot along with a bottle of bbq sauce. low all day or high 5 hours. shred chicken in the crockpot and serve on tortillas or buns. yummmm. or do a full bottle of pace picante and chicken breasts. even better if you ask me. 

might try this receip for robs if it was raining outside. or if you don't like to smoke 'em


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Boiling ribs is a BBQ sin.
But - if you can't cook outside or don't have a BBQ pit - I can see how this could be a tasty alternative.

That chicken breast in the crockpot idea sounds wonderful.
I'm going to have to try that this week (with the pace picante).


----------



## waterwolf

got it all ...the pits and can cook .....just like trying new ideas thats what lifes all about,,,most folks I know do like their ribs and chicken falling off the bone no matter how you cook it..inside or outside,,,if you tried it you love it...Don't be hater's..It's the coke that threw for a loop not the bbq sauce....boiling anything in coke don"t sound good but it will surprise you,,,may put some in my next batch of oatmeal?


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Clay, this sounds like the sausage they used to make at Daniels Meat Market. Tender and "sausey" through and through! Yum.


----------



## waterwolf

it was good stuff....tender as oatmeal......oatmeal sandwich? i need some sleep...


----------



## hd smoke

KINGFISHER71 said:


> Clay, this sounds like the sausage they used to make at "*Daniels Meat Market"*. Tender and "sausey" through and through! Yum.


i am wondering which "DANIELS Meat Market" you are talking about?? there is one in baytown on thompson rd


----------



## waterwolf

THATS THE ONE,,kingfisher lived down the road from it..near lakewood


----------



## KINGFISHER71

hd smoke said:


> i am wondering which "DANIELS Meat Market" you are talking about?? there is one in baytown on thompson rd


 That's the one and only! Used to look forward to friday night supper. Mom would haul us down there for chopped BBQ sandwhiches, chips and one of those sweeeeet 10oz. bottled cokes. That went back as far as I can remember. I'm fifty now and thet're still going strong!


----------



## Chase4556

I've always done my ribs on the grill with indirect heat, and a nice rub/bbq sauce. Then my buddy let me in on something he does. 45 minutes before he takes them off, he wraps them in a foil boat, and adds apple juice. Let them finish cooking in that, take out and cook for about 5 more over the heat and coat with bbq sauce. Works great.

I may experiment and try it with a can of coke instead of apple juice...may turn out good.


----------



## waterwolf

chase4556 thats the best way to do them by wrapping them in foil if cooking with wood...fall off the bone good...even saw a guy put maple syrup on them then wrap in foil and finish cookin like you do.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Something I always do (will be doing it tonight) is to soak/marinate my ribs in a cooler full of pineapple juice. I'll use 3-4 cans of pineapple juice mixed with 1 cup (or a little more) of balsamic vinegar. Lay 3-5 racks of babyback ribs (or whatever ribs you want) in there (after pulling off the membrane of course) and let them soak for 24 hours.

This method works great. I usually reserve a large pot of the pineapple juice marinade and add some other stuff to it (spices, brown sugar, etc..) and cook it down for several hours to use as a "mop" while slow cooking my ribs (4-5 hrs) on the smoker. 

Best ribs I've ever had in my life (and many, many friends/family agree).


----------



## Haute Pursuit

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Something I always do (will be doing it tonight) is to soak/marinate my ribs in a cooler full of pineapple juice. I'll use 3-4 cans of pineapple juice mixed with 1 cup (or a little more) of balsamic vinegar. Lay 3-5 racks of babyback ribs (or whatever ribs you want) in there (after pulling off the membrane of course) and let them soak for 24 hours.
> 
> This method works great. I usually reserve a large pot of the pineapple juice marinade and add some other stuff to it (spices, brown sugar, etc..) and cook it down for several hours to use as a "mop" while slow cooking my ribs (4-5 hrs) on the smoker.
> 
> Best ribs I've ever had in my life (and many, many friends/family agree).


The pineapple juice marinade works awesome on fajita's too. Makes them fork tender.


----------



## kim e cooper

waterwolf said:


> Redraider77 you hit it right on the money,just got finished cooking a batch of sausage"used my deer sausage" and it turned out the best I ever tasted,,,tender tender tender. All I need now is bread and mustard ...Give credit where credit is due,,,THANKS Redraider


 X2 made them for lunch and they were great .Cooking the Alabama ribs right now for supper, love these 2Cool recipe..


----------



## kdubya

kim e cooper said:


> .Cooking the Alabama ribs right now for supper.


I'm doing the Alabama ribs as we speak. bout thirty minutes in, fixin to reduce heat and cover for an hour. Gonna put 6 T bones on the grill in about 30 minutes.

We shall see. Ribs in coke in a pot is just way beyond tradition for me. LOL

Kelly


----------



## Haute Pursuit

kdubya said:


> I'm doing the Alabama ribs as we speak. bout thirty minutes in, fixin to reduce heat and cover for an hour. Gonna put 6 T bones on the grill in about 30 minutes.
> 
> We shall see. Ribs in coke in a pot is just way beyond tradition for me. LOL
> 
> Kelly


I did them on Friday. They were good then but even better the next day. Not as good as slow pecan smoked but I went to bed without smelling like a chimnea. LOL


----------



## waterwolf

will be doing the pineapple in ice-chest for the Fajitas next time ,,thanks for the idea


----------



## kim e cooper

My Alabama ribs came out great i used baby back, and the wife loved them good way to beat the heat .


----------



## RACER

I am going to give that a try! Thanks


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Made them twice in last 5 days. Both times they turned out awesome using huge bone-in country style pork ribs. I chopped a whole white onion and a whole bell pepper to the pot for the slow simmer. I know boilig ribs is sacrilegious in Texas, but man these things turn out so tender they're hard to beat.


----------



## muddnasty

*lol*



SV_DuckBuster said:


> Made them twice in last 5 days. Both times they turned out awesome using huge bone-in country style pork ribs. I chopped a whole white onion and a whole bell pepper to the pot for the slow simmer. I know boilig ribs is sacrilegious in Texas, but man these things turn out so tender they're hard to beat.


I have never tried this, but I just want to say that Boiling ribs may be sacrilegous to some in Texas but its still not on the same level of selling your pit because your wife tells you to, so I think you are safe...lol....

Sorry, couldn't resist. If you saw the post you know what im talking about....lol You guys get me through the day....

*My bad my people for getting off topic... I think I am going to try this,Thanks *


----------



## Haute Pursuit

waterwolf said:


> will be doing the pineapple in ice-chest for the Fajitas next time ,,thanks for the idea


Squeeze a half dozen or so limes into the marinade with the pineapple juice. Season the fajita's and drop them in marindae for about 2-3 hours.


----------



## seattleman1969

Learned this from my Uncle:

Soak rib slabs for 24 hours in whatever fruit juice you like, reserve juice after soaking.

Cut slabs into 4-6 rib sections, season

Places sections in a piece of heavy duty aluminum foil big enough to wrap completely, spoon in some of the reserved juice, then wrap, being careful not to puncture the foil.

Place on indirect heat grill for 1 hours at 250-300 deg. 

Remove from foil and place back on grill adding your preferred smoking fuel for 30-45 minutes more.

tender, bones pull out easily, flavor is out of this world!

Favorite so far was soaking the ribs in pineapple/mango juice, seasoning with an indian rub that had dried green mango, ginger, peppers, cummin, and coriander, then smoking with apple wood....

WOW


----------



## waterwolf

sounds good Settleman ,,i will try it ,,,thanks


----------



## seattleman1969

I tried the 'Bama ribs this weekend just as shown in the OP then I smoked 'em for 30 minutes after they came out of the pot.... WOW, really good!


----------



## waterwolf

I did deer sausage and Eckermann's garlic sausage from New Ulm,Tx the same way and you talk about tender and great on a sandwich with onions and pickles.....


----------



## Jclark

did these ribs the other night for me and my dad. all i can say is WOW! fall off the bone my dad couldn't quit telling his buddys about them


----------



## Bukkskin

*I AM going to try this..*

I started using coke about 20 yrs ago when I was cooking wild hog. I would just pour it on and rub it all over(because it is so sticky) then I put as much black pepper as it would hold. Then, about a year or so ago, I was marinading some steaks with balsamic vinegar, white wine vinegar, worchestershire and such. I was drinking a coke and I put the rest of it in there too.I dumped it all in a crock pot and slow cooked it. Have been sorta cooking with it ever since. 
Today, I had a pork roast thawed out. I put it in a pot at 3:00 on low, with about 3 cokes,a little BBQ sauce, some Italian dressing, and season salt.
Then I baked some sweet taters.
When it was all done(about 9:30), I mashed up the taters and put the roast, along with a bunch of the juice on top. WOW. 
Had some fresh corn on the cob too.
Coke IS good stuff fer cookin.:cheers:
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Hawker

Did the Bama ribs on Saturday just as in OP using boneless country style ribs and also four skinless chicken breast and all I can say is WOW!!! They turned out great!! Ate the leftovers yesterday evening and they were just as good if not better than the first go-round! Fixed tater salad, baked beans and fresh corn on the cob and ready to do round two again this coming weekend! Thanks for the recipe, it's a keeper!!


----------



## waterwolf

Its Truly amazing the taste and tenderness of the finished product....done deer sausage a few times using the same cooking method...mmmmm mmmm makes a great sausage sandwich.


----------



## slabnabbin

cooked up some this weekend and they sure were good
thanks for the recipe


----------



## MOCITY1

*impressed*

tried this tonight and was really impressed with it....


----------



## GMTK

Saw this recipe and it's now in the crock pot on high for 2 hours, then will lower it temp wise for 2 hours and should be ready for the cowboys / saints game.

2 racks baby back ribs, each cut into 3 sections.
2 cans coke
1 bottle stubbs original bbq sauce
2 tbl brown sugar
2 tbl sweet tea mix (powder)
2 tbl tony's
1 tbl apple cider vinegar

I will post the results later.


----------



## tec

Ribs (beef or pork) cooked in a crock pot are so tender and not dry. Just dump whatever sounds good on top (I like Claude's Beef Marinate) and cook them 4-6 hrs. So easy and so good.


----------



## monark

Tried these at the deer camp & they were a hit. My brother told his wife about this recipe and she was hooked. Passed the recipe to their daughter & it's a favorite at a sorority house at A&M. Good stuff & easy to make. Thanks.


----------



## coachlaw

dune2218 said:


> you boil ribs?????? you have to be kidding me. I always heard they did it that way in New York, but I thought it was a joke.
> If you like meat falling off the bone, just cook oatmeal, it really is soft after it is cooked.!!!!,, meat is not supposed to be falling off the bone,,,,, that's why it is meat.


Why exactly shouldn't it be falling off the bone? That's the ONLY way I like ribs. I hate it when the meat sticks on the bone and you have to gnaw it off. Some people's ideas of what they think is the best way doesn't work for everyone. I don't like sushi, but I don't try to tell people their fish should be cooked.


----------



## waterwolf

*Ribs and Reds*

Messed up and grilled a pack of country style ribs today at the camp house instead of cooking them 'Alabama Style". They still turned out tasty and tender after an hour over some mesquite coals..Also made a batch of potato salad to go on the side.. My friends son caught and release the 30 inch red in the picture. Bad boy hit 2 finger mullet on a 5/0 circle hook. He was hungry


----------



## Centex fisher

I'm going to try this recipe with beef ribs and in a crock pot tomorrow.


----------



## fishtale

Centex fisher said:


> I'm going to try this recipe with beef ribs and in a crock pot tomorrow.


I made them Sunday with both beef and pork spare ribs combined, chopped onion, and garlic!!! Delish!!!


----------



## Grande Venado

How long do you cook them in the crockpot?


----------



## shorty70

This was exellant...props to ya....needs to be a sticke, period.


----------



## Gomer 76825

my wife does chicken breast marinated in coke and soy sauce then grill. add a lil of the mixture to portabella mushrooms and rub with a lil olive oil and grill them too. Place on top of chicken and melt a piece of muenster chees on top. good stuff. I like the ribs idea. Oh i deforst my goat in a cooler of coke before it hits the pit. versatile stuff.


----------



## waterwolf

Havent been on the recipe forum in a while and seeing Gary's Dirty Rice recipe is making me hungry,,,,gona get 2 packs of ribs and make a batch of dirty rice tomorrow...!!!!


----------



## Gomer 76825

Then dang things are tastey. Wow very impressed and so was the wife. I will for sure cook those for a Sunday family dinner soon. Thanks


----------



## roundman

tried the ribs in coke etc the other night in the crock pot and was great, put in a slab of beef frajitas in yesterday and cooked with the el pollo marinde over it added bell pepper and onion 1 hour before i turned it off, was very tender and tasty too on flour tortillas with pico and refrired beans


----------



## fishtale

By request I'm doing up a batch with both beef and pork boneless spare ribs and well as throwing in three pork ribeye steaks along with onion and garlic!!!! Of course a pot of beans and potato salad and Borillo Rolls as sides!!!

If you haven't tried the HEB brand of "Texas Select" BBQ sauce, give it a try, it's awesome!!!!

I just love this recipe, so easy and soooooo good!!! And really easy to make any adjustments you deem necessary!!!


----------



## boat_money

i gave in and tried this recipe this weekend and was disappointed. where most of you probably used spare or baby backs, i used country style like the recipe calls for. i'll stick with the pit thank u very much


----------



## A Draper

Well, I did the same thing last night. Country style ribs, sweet baby rays, and coke. Boil about an hour, simmer about an hour more. Turned out excellent. I'm glad I have left overs.


----------



## waterwolf

This ribs recipe is an alternative to everyday pit cooked ribs, it was in no way intended to take their place in the "smoked flavor cooked type ribs" category. Just something different. That's what is fun about cooking is trying new ideas. And I lovem all. Glad you all have enjoyed them...I'm still looking for a cabbage roll recipe...i might just try rolling some up and cooking them like the Alabama Rib recipe.You never know?


----------



## roundman

i made some spare ribs like this again the other night and added a can of crushed pineapple and that was very good , im going to cook a ham for 8-10 hours for easter and use brown sugar , maple syrup, with sweet taters and crushed pineapple with juice in the crock pot


----------



## caz

cooking some now with some chkn breasts.. smells amazing in my house right now.. will post back later on..


----------



## Blue.dog

I cooked up a batch or baby back ribs this weekend according to the recipe. They turned out great. So easy and very tasty.
thanks for the tip.
B.D


----------



## Bobby

Got a bunch going right now with pork and beef boneless ribs. I used some Slap your mama for the seasoning. Got to put the lid on in 5 minutes. Sure smells good in here.


----------



## matagorda_castaway

made these last night! super easy, taste great. i served mine with some smashed potatoes and ranch style beans. mmmmmmmm. thanks!


----------



## huntfish2011

I finally tried the recipe myself. The ribs turned out great and it's so easy to do! Thanks for sharing! I would never have thought of coke as being a tenderizer and adds good flavor too.


----------



## THUNDERSTORM

you bringn some to work


----------



## bludaze

I love my ribs and I love coke...especially with some crown. but ribs boiled in coke just didnt do it for me.


----------



## rlw

Ok I tried this last night, just too hot to stand by the pit all day. Anyway they came out good the wife liked them and that's what really matters right? They were a little sweet for me but next time I'll put some cut up onion and spice it up a little more. Gonna have left overs tonight. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rlw

Left overs were as good or better than the first time around. Momma really likes them so guess they go on the menu.


----------



## txslamonice

These were excellent, I put them on the grill with some more bbq sauce just to crisp them up and they were perfect.


----------



## ngrow

Do you put the whole rack into the pot or do you cut off 3-4 ribs and put them in the pot like that? Thanks


----------



## rlw

I used country style ribs that were already cut into singles.


----------



## chubri777

Want an even better flavor? Try it with Dr. Pepper. My Okie relates have been making "sticky ribs" for many years. I'll see if I can get the complete recipe. Can't be too much different I would think.


----------



## txslamonice

I just cut two racks into four pieces...Im really wanting some ribs..darn college life.


----------



## BullyARed

waterwolf said:


> Ok,,,,,My buddy got this from a Alabama boy that gauranteed it to be the best ribs you ever tasted....So I put it to the test....And VERY VERY simple to make.....
> 
> 1- pack Country Style Ribs (pork) big fat ones
> 
> 1- Bottle of BBQ Sauce (i used Sweet Baby Ray)
> 
> 2-Cans of Coke (enough to cover ribs by 1/2 in) use more if nessasary to cover
> 
> Tonys seasoning or whatever blend you like.
> 
> Put all the above in large pot and bring to a boil over Med High heat for about 30min,,,Stir when needed....reduce heat to med-low and cover pot for another 45 min to 1 hr......
> Serve with potatoe salad and pinto beans...or fresh corn cook in black iron skillet with real butter and black pepper...Oh maybe alittle of Gary's Dirty Rice also...Enjoy
> 
> Dont expect to taste an overwhelming coke flavor,,,,it nothing like i ever expected...Tender for sure...and easy..
> 
> C'est Bon, Claydeaux


====

I used coke long ago with BBQ sauce and it's deliciuous.


----------



## Captain Dave

*True dat bad to the Bone*

Second time making em. Rubbed em night before, The sauce and coked em up, Followed by a sear on the grill. They did not need to sear, but I like to add that touch as well.

No Leftovers...:wink:

This recipe is making its rounds in my circle now..lol


----------



## waterwolf

Capt Dave that is a "work of art". I caught myself reaching for one off your plate. Gona make'm like you do next time and sear them on the grill. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Woreout

*ribs*

I have been sitting on this recipe for a long time. Today it is raining, about 42 degrees and super bowl. I have never tried it but I just turned the pot of baby backs, and HEB jalapeno links down to let it simmer a while. I cannot remember ever cooking meat without adding garlic powder and pepper. I thought about inviting some of you "clunks" over, but then thought again and changed my mind. Ha. I live to far away anyway. Tater salad, baked beans and rolls. Wifey made a pineapple upside cake in the old black iron skillet. Sure wish ya'll were here.


----------



## rancher

Fixed them tonight as per receipt. They were great, falling off the bone good. Thanks will not be the last time I have them


----------



## g2outfitter

Well after 9 pages I had to try and they turned out awesome. Finished for 15 min on has grill to carmalize the extra sauce, brown sugar and spices I added after removing from the pot. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bocephus

I've made them a few times. They are easy, and good !
Once a friend of my son's was here at the house and ate them.

My son said every now and then his buddy says..."when is you Dad gonna cook some more of those ribs ?"....lol.


----------



## kinja

Yankee Ribs. Some of you have gotten lazy


----------



## Bocephus

Last I looked Alabama was not a northern state. But I always did good in Geography class......HA !


----------



## Captain Dave

Hey Bo, Guess he' s in the Bilge south of I -10.. Recipe is more creative for those tropical storm days. There are other ways of cooking meat besides the pit.. Yup I said it... lol

Waterwolf is a renown Chef with some Strong Cajun and maybe even a lil Creole... 

I would gladly sit down at his table and chow any dish he serves !! 

Cook ON !


----------



## Bocephus

Amen !


----------



## daddyhoney

I had a sick friend this week who needed a meal so I whipped up a batch of these ribs. Like everyone else says WOW!! Easy and great taste. Thanks for the recipe. Gary


----------



## fattrout

sorry you lost me at "boiling"


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

Gonna try it. If it's from Alabama, it's gotta be good! Roll Tide!


----------



## rancher

Cooked the ribs last night and grilled them until crusty as suggested. It does not get any better. Best **** ribs period.


----------



## jeffrush

I made them and no they ain't grilled or smoked. But **** are they good. I also added one sliced onion and 2 sliced jalapenos to the pot


----------



## Captain Dave

*Capatain Dave a-tized*

Well, I had to try em out as well. Needed some thing easy and well recommended. I mixed it up with a Dr Pepper and a Chipotle pepper. Sided with a Sweet onion n Sweet Potato salad and Basil Butter Corn on the cob. So much for keeping it simple.. LOL

The tenderness was created at the last minutes of cooking time, I extended the time and lowered the heat. Cooking in cast Iron holds heat and should be cooked at a lower .

My Daughter who say most of the food I cook is disgusting lapped this one up and did not leave any leftovers.. Goes to show ya how goods this really is.

I did not see any pics, so here is 8 pics of Alabama Ribs..

Well Played waterwolf and the Alabama Dude. :flag:


----------



## waterwolf

Man you make that look really good.We need to make you the Official 2cool Food Photographer.So simple,easy,and different.


----------



## Captain Dave

waterwolf said:


> Man you make that look really good.We need to make you the Official 2cool Food Photographer.So simple,easy,and different.


Appreci- ate it..lol . Your thread has so much success, but no pics.. Usually I dont have time to take pics of the steps involved. But with your recipe, it was too simple and good to not.

I should break out the good camera instead of the phone cam. But then its more steps..


----------



## Billygoat

Oh man these turned out great! I only had a can of root beer on hand, but dang these are good.

I took some sauce aside and thickened it up a bit to throw on after too (I love saucy ribs)!


































Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## daddyhoney

I cooked these ribs again and this time for a group of 20. They ate everything but the bones and I wish I had cooked more. After I took the ribs out of the sauce I added five links of sausage for about 15-20 minutes and that was well received as well. I used the S.B.Rays Chipolte as a change from the sweet and spicy. It is so easy. Thanks one more time.


----------



## tngbmt

did this last nite .. impressed
now if i can make it taste less sweet ..may need to experiment with diff bbq sauce
have a pint of gravy. i may have to do links for lunch.. thanks


----------



## Whodatman

*Ribs*

Cook these up last night for a get together. Impressive!!! Very, very easy and about 1hr 45min total cook time, many people asking for recipe. Will make these again soon no doubt!


----------



## waterwolf

*Chicken and Sausage*

No ribs....figured I try 3 whole chicken breast..


----------



## SuddenJerk

Maaaaaaannnn I tell you what, I just did these ribs along with some of Gary's dirty rice for the first time and they were both a huge hit for my family and friends. From a Louisiana dude to all my Texas brothers, thanks for the recipes and a Happy 4th to all you guys!


----------



## Bocephus

tngbmt said:


> did this last nite .. impressed
> now if i can make it taste less sweet ..may need to experiment with diff bbq sauce
> have a pint of gravy. i may have to do links for lunch.. thanks


I use this sauce...really good flavor. I get it a Daniels Meat Market in Baytown. 
1402 N Market Loop, Baytown 
https://www.google.com/maps/place/D...ata=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xa8b5e88ea1fa5cbf


----------



## Tuff

Jack Millers is the best! It is the only sauce I will use on chicken. Never tried it on anything else. When I first started using it back in the '80s, the label said to cut it 50/50 with melted butter before applying to meat. I thought it was crazy to add more fat to the sauce made from fat, but it sure tastes good!

Occasionally I have found it at WalMart. More often at HEB, usually it is in the "Cajun" section and not with the other BBQ sauce. Anytime I am cruising through Lafayette I stop at Delchamps and buy a dozen bottles (or the jars if they have them).

Based on this thread I am going to try chicken breasts in the crock pot with Jack Millers and Coke.


----------



## peckerwood

Gotta go to ChinaMart today,so I'll be looking for some Jack Millers.Thanks for the info.


----------



## SeaY'all

Tried these ribs and they were great. My son said they were even better on day 2


----------



## bluefin

Gotta bring this back up.


----------



## TIMBOv2

bluefin said:


> Gotta bring this back up.


Lol, I did these a couple of times when I lived on the road working. Forgot all about this until now. If I didnâ€™t still have a fridge full of BBQ from Memorial Day Iâ€™d be headed to HEB right now...


----------



## claydeaux96

Man I miss this site... been busy .. know what Iâ€™m eating tonight... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackieblue

You bet I put a rack on yesterday and it was outstanding. Thanks for sharing this.


----------

